# Doom And Gloom



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Well you guys in Spain appear to have caught the self same fear of the future that is now common place in the UK, let's try to put things in perspective.

We haven't been hit by a Tsunami, folk aren't dropping like flies from the effects of bird flu, all that has happened is that some of us have lost a few bob. None of us could have done anything about it, you couldn't have made up the stupidities that caused this financial melt down, so why worry about it?

My feelings are that the world was getting to be a get rich quick with very little effort place. Folk were using their homes like piggi banks, living on credit and not giving a thought to the future. Well we have had one monumental kick up the arse that hopefully will have the desired effect. The folk that have not been touched by recent events are in for a rude awakening, serial benefit claimants will find that the cupboard is bare and that the rest of us no longer wish to fund their useless existance.

Stock markets are starting to recover and with them we will see private pension funds and investments recover. The pound is so cheap now that it is an absolute bargain, investors will no doubt notice this and start putting their toes into the water. The Euro however is an overpriced Mickey Mouse currency that is in for a rude awakening. A friend of mine who travels the world fly fishing mixes with lots of Germans, he tells me that they object to being given Euro notes that have not been printed in Germany, what should that tell us?

So no more 30 euros p/p meals when we come over, they were fine when they cost under £20.00 but at over £30.00, forget it. The hire car might have to be dispensed with, sometimes the wheels don't turn for a couple of days on the trot anyway. Compound this by every like minded Brit and the top end of the restaurant trade and car hire business is in for a nasty surprise. Spain must go back to the Peseta and price it competitvely, the Euro has become an expensive burden around its neck.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No doom and gloom from me! Business is good! Our quality of life is good!

Work hard, stay focussed, and be proactive.....that's the mindset you have to have.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm guilty of being "little miss doom and gloom" and for that I apologise. I often wonder if my moods arent only related to the economy but the weather too and on a beautiful sunny day, suddenly I could feel a real optimism in the air. I remembered why I came here! Financially things arent good. But we went out for a lovely drive this morning, the roads were empty cos of the festivities here and it was sunny and beautiful. We were out looking around areas and properties cos we're looking to move into cheaper - I saw some lovely places at the right kinda price. Anyway, I'm feeling much more positive. It is a beautiful country to live in. It is no longer the cheap and easy option, but heck, its so much nicer than the UK!! I dont wanna ever go back there - carpets and central heating are not worth it!!!

Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Way to go JoJo - I was beginning to worry about you!!!! The severe cold here completely bu**ered by central locking today and as I mentioned in another thread my gas bill for the last two weeks alone is just under £400. Yes it is very expensive here (UK) and where I live knife crime remains on the increase, the holes in the roads are deeper and more frequent, roadworks (not to repair the holes but to create new ones) to replace electric cables are making it nearly impoosible to leave my home, traffic jams are worse than ever, pubs and restaurants are closing down, unemployment is rocketing and even employment agencies are going under for lack of new prospects. My advice to anyone thinking of returning to the UK is simple: find somewhere else. The Moon, for instance. It may be very cold but at least you know what to expect and there is no weather at all (probably no good for Brits for what else could we talk about?). We are heading for Spain within 20 months come what may. A lot of what Crookesey says is absolutely right, but as others on this site often say, each decision is down to the individual; all you can hope for is that you choose the right ones!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Way to go JoJo - I was beginning to worry about you!!!! The severe cold here completely bu**ered by central locking today and as I mentioned in another thread my gas bill for the last two weeks alone is just under £400. Yes it is very expensive here (UK) and where I live knife crime remains on the increase, the holes in the roads are deeper and more frequent, roadworks (not to repair the holes but to create new ones) to replace electric cables are making it nearly impoosible to leave my home, traffic jams are worse than ever, pubs and restaurants are closing down, unemployment is rocketing and even employment agencies are going under for lack of new prospects. My advice to anyone thinking of returning to the UK is simple: find somewhere else. The Moon, for instance. It may be very cold but at least you know what to expect and there is no weather at all (probably no good for Brits for what else could we talk about?). We are heading for Spain within 20 months come what may. A lot of what Crookesey says is absolutely right, but as others on this site often say, each decision is down to the individual; all you can hope for is that you choose the right ones!!


If you have a dream, you have to at least try it. It may not work, it may not be as you thought. But if you dont try, you wont know and will always be left wondering and regretting. I dont want to end up in my nursing home looking back and wishing I had.....!!

Spain is wonderful, in some ways (most ways) its better than I thought it would be, in other ways its not been as good. It has certainly been alot harder than I thought. I dont regret coming here and I dont want to go back - EVER! The money is an issue, but eventhough I'm a bit of a dumb blonde, my OH is clever and thoughtful and is formulating plans and ideas which we are putting into place to enable us to maintain a quality of life and stay.

My advise to anyone desperate to leave the UK and try Spain is to plan carefully and go for it. BUT DONT BURN YOUR BRIDGES!!!! You must have a safety net in these uncertain times! Spain is not the UK, if you've not paid into their system it wont help you up if you fall

Jo


----------



## computergenius (Jan 6, 2009)

*Couldn't agree more*



jojo said:


> If you have a dream, you have to at least try it. It may not work, it may not be as you thought. But if you dont try, you wont know and will always be left wondering and regretting. I dont want to end up in my nursing home looking back and wishing I had.....!!


One of my major life rules! The worst words in the world are "if only"

I have lived here since 2000, and it isn't easy, but it is worthwhile.

There is plenty of work here, but no jobs. You have to make your own way. Which suits us just fine. 

We are totally legal here, pay our taxes, and are entitled to the wonderful Spanish health service.

The real problems here at the moment are for people who have retired on UK pensions, and nothing else. If they have set themselves up properly, they will be entitled to health care. But the money is the real problem.

Everyone sets up their life with their finances as they see them, and few people would expect their only, final, and "permanent" income, to reduce by so much in such a short time. Snide comments in the British press make it seem like these people are wealthy and whining about nothing, but it just isn't like that. I would expect those pensioners living in rented property to have set up rental agreements when they had more money, and the unexpected drop will be very uncomfortable for them. 

On the bright side, it is still cheaper here than in the UK, neighbours are so friendly, you don't need to carry a knife when you go out, your car will probably still have 4 wheels on it when you go back to it - and the beautiful blue sky solves a lot of problems.

Perhaps some of these pensioners will take lessons from the Spanish, and start to live in groups, rather than in ones or twos. Spanish still have larger family groups living in one house. A number of pensioners sharing a house, and it's costs, might be a good idea. Student digs for pensioners...

But think of it - one fire to light and pay for, one kitchen, etc., a fraction of the rent and costs, etc. It might not be exactly what some people want - I am not sure that I would want to do it myself - but if the choice is grouping together, or going back to the UK, then I know which I would choose. And there are plenty of large houses in the villages, right in the centre of all amenities.

If you want to survive in 2009, you will have to think new thoughts to solve those new problems.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to see you here, ComputerGenius! 

All a lot of good sense!


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Good to see you here, ComputerGenius!
> 
> All a lot of good sense!


I like this perhaps some won't but with all the doom and gloom puts things back in perspective for me.

Life is an opportunity, benefit from it,
Life is a beauty, admire it,
Life is a dream, realise it,
Life is a challenge, meet it,
Life is a duty complete it,
Life is a game, play it,
Life is a promise, fulfill it,
Life is sorrow, overcome it,
Life is a song, sing it,
Life is a struggle, accept it,
Life is a tragedy, confront it,
Life is an adventure, dare it,
Life is luck, make it,
Life is life, fight for it,


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

computergenius said:


> The real problems here at the moment are for people who have retired on UK pensions, and nothing else.


Erm there are about 2 million Spaniards without jobs (OR WORK) that might well not agree. Here where I live there is not just a lack of JOBS but also a lack of paid WORK - as 85% of work WAS the building trade.


----------

